# Just picked up a 75



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

hey guys! just got a 75gal with stand and hood and a koralia 750gph head. so i have:

tank
750gph koralia
550gph koralia
20 gal sump
odyssea light

What skimmer should i get?


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

also what over flow would be good for this? and how do i go about cutting the glass?


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.marineandreef.com/Aquarium_Systems_SeaClone_150_Protein_Skimmer_p/ras08113.htm

Figure 75 gal with 20 gal sump = 95 gal so 150 would do good. only 100$


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Eshopps PF1000 Overflow Box, 150 gal tank, Dual - AquaCave


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> also what over flow would be good for this? and how do i go about cutting the glass?


 300gph Overflow should be fine.
How To Drill Glass
Xtreme 160 Cone Protein Skimmer
Reef Octopus 6? Pinwheel In Sump Skimmer OCT-NWB150 - English


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> Aquarium Systems SeaClone 150 Protein Skimmer Aquarium Systems Sea Clone 150 Protein Skimmer
> 
> Figure 75 gal with 20 gal sump = 95 gal so 150 would do good. only 100$


Nope, pile of junk.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> Eshopps PF1000 Overflow Box, 150 gal tank, Dual - AquaCave


 CPR CS150 SIPHON AQUARIUM OVERFLOW BOX by CPR Aquatic - AquaCave


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Reef Aquarium Filtration: Eshopps Overflow Boxes
PF-800


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

sweet! your so helpful. lol

Now say i got the reef octopus skimmer, that overflow box, and a 20 gal sump, what do i need to get the water back up to the tank? it has to push back as much water as coming in right?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> oh ok. Now how to i turn a 20 gal tank into a sump tank? lol and what about the overflow box i posted up?


Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums

Use Silicone to glue in your bafflles.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

so what overflow box would you recommend you posted 2?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> so what overflow box would you recommend you posted 2?


 Your choice, thats why I post more than one, so you can get the one you like.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

aha. I found this but now i deleted the link sucka!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> aha. I found this Reef Octopus NWB 150 Needle Wheel Protein Skimmer | eBay


THats an older model, its not cone shaped, but should still do ya nicely.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

well if i can save 100$ wth! gonna remove that link now so no sneaky snakes go bidding on it! lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> aha. I found this but now i deleted the link sucka!


 Bubble Magus BM100 Protein Skimmer for 160 gallon Tank | eBay


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

bubble magus as good of a brand as reef octopus?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd take the New Bubble Magus over that used Reef Octo any day.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok good deal! will do that then. and so i need a pump and tubing to bring water back to the tank right?


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18358

So this thing says it can do up to 800gph so if i get a pump that does 1000gph to pump it back up that should be good? With a valve to adjust.

I know because it will be pumping it back up that it will not be doing 800gph. So should i get a bigger one?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> Reef Aquarium Filtration: Eshopps Overflow Boxes
> 
> So this thing says it can do up to 800gph so if i get a pump that does 1000gph to pump it back up that should be good? With a valve to adjust.
> 
> I know because it will be pumping it back up that it will not be doing 800gph. So should i get a bigger one?


 Sure , you can get that to work. You would T off the return line, with a line going back to the sump with the ball or gate valve on it to fine tune your return.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sweet. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

found a swc xtreme 160 protein skimmer on craigslist for 65$! The guy says the pump should be replaced soon. Gonna offer him $50. And then 55$ for a new pump. its like a $300 skimmer.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> found a swc xtreme 160 protein skimmer on craigslist for 65$! The guy says the pump should be replaced soon. Gonna offer him $50. And then 55$ for a new pump. its like a $300 skimmer.


 Yup, good deal!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

what would i do without you? <3 lolol no ****


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

oh and the guy has a sump for a 75 gal 2! saweetttt


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sicce Syncra Water Pump Model 3.0, 714 GPH - AquaCave $100

ADHI Wet-Dry BIO 45 Trickle Filter by Aquatic Design Habitats - AquaCave $400

SWC Xtreme 160 Cone Protein Skimmer SWC Xtreme 160 Cone Protein Skimmer $275

This is everything i am getting today from him, getting it all for $250! 

so 400+100+275=775$ worth of stuff for $250! 

HECK YEAAAA


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

toallhisdoom said:


> what would i do without you? <3 lolol no ****


 rofl!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> Sicce Syncra Water Pump Model 3.0, 714 GPH - AquaCave $100
> 
> ADHI Wet-Dry BIO 45 Trickle Filter by Aquatic Design Habitats - AquaCave $400
> 
> ...


 Thats how you start a Salt Water Tank!!!


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

So now all i will need is a light odyssea for 100 off ebay. and an overflow box. and the live rock sand fish yada yada lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> So now all i will need is a light odyssea for 100 off ebay. and an overflow box. and the live rock sand fish yada yada lol


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices 

ordered my overflow yesterday. now just gotta get my light and ro system.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------

